# Daycare Playground -  Occupant Load Calculations



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 24, 2011)

What would be an acceptable design occupant load calculation for a 1,820 square foot child daycare playground?

a) @ assembly standing space; 1/5 net ratio,

b) @ day care; 1/35 net ratio,

c) @ exercise rooms; 1/50 gross ratio, or,

d) determined by Owner/Tenant/RDP in signed/sealed letter of operations for maximum occupant load, and posted at entrances to playground (i.e., maximum occupant load of 49)?

Would these be considered an application of 1004.1.1, and it's exception for reduced design occupant load?


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 24, 2011)

50 square feet per person or up to 49 sounds reasonable.


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2011)

Outside????????

Inside???????

fenced in / outside where you have to exit back into the building??????????


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 24, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> fenced in / outside where you have to exit back into the building??????????


Yes, the playground is a fenced in outdoor area (not under any roof projections), with two means of egress entering the area.  No gates or sidewalks are provided for access to the public way from the playground area.  Egress is back through the building.  Area is not far enough from building to constitute an area of refuge (or whatever it is called in that code section).


----------



## fatboy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd tend to agree with Coug Dad.


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2011)

I would probably pick 50

what is the occupant load of the day care itself???

and looks like you would want at least one gate, so they have a choice not to go back into the burning building

do they happen to have the children exit into the playground when they have fire drills???????????????


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 24, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> I would probably pick 50what is the occupant load of the day care itself???
> 
> and looks like you would want at least one gate, so they have a choice not to go back into the burning building
> 
> do they happen to have the children exit into the playground when they have fire drills???????????????


1004.8 (2006 IBC) requires an egress from the outdoor area, but does not specifically say it can't be back through the burning building, so to speak, if it is an area used only by the occupants of the building.  I believe it would be good to have a means of egress that doesn't go back through the building, but I don't believe I can require it.  I agree I should probably set the occupant load at 50, and it appears it already would meet the two means of egress requirement (both back into the burning building again), with minor changes to door swing, etc.


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2011)

well also, is some of the building exiting into the playground  area???????????

with out seeing the entire set up the playground area might or should be part of the "E" and that alone might kick in two exits from the playground area, one into the building and one out of fenced area.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 24, 2011)

Possibly another way to look at it?

Based on the driving section to determine OL for the type of occupancy “Daycare” in T-1004.1.1 and the reference by 1004.1 to *“accessory to primary”* since there is no gate to public way. The calculation of 1820/35 = 52 without subtracting the fixed playground equipment to determine the net figure for the playground area. The figure of 50 should be a safe bet if using the exception of 1004.1.1…….IMHO


----------

